# Aramaic:  I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me



## Love_to_learn

Hello,
I am very very much needing help. I am looking to see if I can get what Jesus said in John 14:6 kjv " I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me" translated into and how it would be written in aramaic ( Jewish Palestinian dialect). I am so aggra-fretted that I haven't been able to find it. I am at witts end here. If anybody can and will be kind enough to help i would be so greatly appreciative. 

Thanks so kindly, 
love_to_learn


----------



## fdb

I do not know if this particular verse is attested in (Christian) Palestinian Aramaic, but presumably it would not be very much different than in the Pshitta (Edessan Syriac):

ܐܳܡܰܪ ܠܶܗ ܝܶܫܽܘܥ ܐܶܢܳܐ ܐ݈ܢܳܐ ܐܽܘܪܚܳܐ ܘܰܫܪܳܪܳܐ ܘܚܰܝܶܐ ܠܳܐ ܐ݈ܢܳܫ ܐܳܬ݂ܶܐ ܠܘܳܬ݂ ܐܳܒ݂ܝ ܐܶܠܳܐ ܐܶܢ ܒ݁ܺܝ


----------



## Love_to_learn

Hello again, 

 Thanks for your help, but all I see are boxes with X'so in them. Can you send that info again. I apologize for any inconvenience. I'm not sure what happened.

  Sincerely,
  Love_to_learn


----------



## L'irlandais

fdb said:


> I do not know if this particular verse is attested in (Christian) Palestinian Aramaic, but presumably it would not be very much different than in the Pshitta (Edessan Syriac):
> 
> ܐܳܡܰܪ ܠܶܗ ܝܶܫܽܘܥ ܐܶܢܳܐ ܐ݈ܢܳܐ ܐܽܘܪܚܳܐ ܘܰܫܪܳܪܳܐ ܘܚܰܝܶܐ ܠܳܐ ܐ݈ܢܳܫ ܐܳܬ݂ܶܐ ܠܘܳܬ݂ ܐܳܒ݂ܝ ܐܶܠܳܐ ܐܶܢ ܒ݁ܺܝ


fbd’s post displays correctly, perhaps your device is unable to read the characters?


----------



## Love_to_learn

Yes sir, you were correct, and I do apologize. I was able to pull it up on another device. Thank you both for your willingness to help and you kindness in doing so. It means great deal.

 Thanks again,
  Love_to_learn


----------

